# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Think I'm there....

## Miss Molly

Not been on here for a while as been a little busy.
I came off ESA due to me finding a job  :(clap):  and all on my own too.
Still having counselling and now working as a care assistant in an old peoples home. Early days as yet and already worked more nights then days but loving it. Only let my doctor know last week and she told me that I would feel very tired but to keep going.😄. 
Other night when I wasn't working, I felt quite lost really and bored.  :): 
I've been off anti-depressants for months and now feel ok. 
A huge thanks to Suzi and all the lovely admins and also to all of you that have been here for me in my dark times. Had it not been for you lovely lot, well, it would have been such a lonely place. Thank you. And when I have time, I shall visit when I can. Xxxxxxxxxxxx.............

----------

Angie (05-04-17),Jarre (13-10-15),Suzi (13-10-15)

----------


## S deleted

Really glad to hear things are going well for you and congrats on the new job

----------

Miss Molly (13-10-15)

----------


## Paula

Congratulations and please pop in here - kettles always on  :O:

----------


## Angie

Brilliant hunni, and please pop in as and when you can as we love seeing you here xx

----------


## Suzi

That's so brilliant! I am genuinely thrilled for you! Try not to be a stranger!

----------


## QPRFan

Great news :-)

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Congratulations!

----------


## Bella

Well done. You should be very proud  :):  x

----------


## codeoperative

congrats on your new job

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Well done. You are making a swift recovery. Its okay to feel bored or a bit lost if your not doing what you love to do. Just find other ways to occupy yourself.

----------


## Suzi

Please check the dates on the threads, this one is from April 2017!

----------


## scilover

Congratulations on this good self-development. keep up the good work and good luck

----------

